# Crows and turkeys



## Core Lokt

On more than one occation I've had crows lead me to turkeys or make me aware turkeys were in the area before I see them. Any of you ever noticed this? Pay attention in the woods this yr if not.

While deer hunting 4 yrs ago I watched a single crow go tree to tree above some turkeys as they fed along. The crow would call 3-4 times a minute staying directly above them (not agressive like when chasing a hawk or owl). later on 2 more crows showed up and one at a time they would swoop down just above the turkeys and the turkeys would jump up at the crows. 

Ever since then I've paid attention to single corws calling that don't seem to be moving much while turkey hunting and have seen this again at least twice each season. I've slowly made my way in the direction of the crow to find them above turkeys and while set up watching turkeys I've noticed a crow or 2 above in the trees moving along with them. 

2 weekends ago I went to listen for gobbling and didn't hear a single bird all morning but I new they were there. Just before I decided to leave (10am) I heard a single crow calling in the distance and decided to go see what it was up to. I made it about 75 yds and then about 75 yds from me I see a crow swoop down and go back up and 1 more in the pines. Low  and behold there stood 2 gobblers feeding. I watched them for about 15 minutes and then left. Why do you recon crows will follow turkeys around like that?


----------



## Mcgaughey5

Crows will give them away every time!


----------



## headhunter270

Very interesting


----------



## Nicodemus

Crows just like to pester other critters. Turkeys, foxes, bobcats, coyotes, snakes, hawks, owls, dogs, you name it, I`ve seen aggravate em.


----------



## rex upshaw

Mcgaughey5 said:


> Crows will give them away every time!



how so?  i've seen plenty of crow's, with no turkeys in sight.  i have seen plenty of crow's sound off, close to turkey's and the gobbler's didn't gobble.  i will not rely on chasing crow's, in order to locate turkeys.


----------



## boparks

I agree you can't necessarilly rely on em but I do pay attention to them. 

In the past I have observed crows moving with and sounding off over turkeys numerous times. Crows are equal opportunity harrassers

On a few occasions when I knew the birds were there but not gobbling I had an idea just where they had moved which allowed me to swing around on them

Only on the "hair trigger days" do they seem to make them gobble though.

I've had them fly to me when I was calling and look down at the decoys back when I used them.


----------



## Core Lokt

rex upshaw said:


> how so?  i've seen plenty of crow's, with no turkeys in sight.  i have seen plenty of crow's sound off, close to turkey's and the gobbler's didn't gobble.  i will not rely on chasing crow's, in order to locate turkeys.





I've seen crows near turkeys and not pay them any attention. I've seen crows sound off while watching gobblers and they not say a word. I don't chase/rely on crows around the woods everytime I hear/see one. Howerver, when I hear the certain sound/call a crow makes when I've seen what I mentioned I do pay attention. Just passing along what I've noticed in the woods.


----------



## HermanMerman

Nicodemus said:


> Crows just like to pester other critters. Turkeys, foxes, bobcats, coyotes, snakes, hawks, owls, dogs, you name it, I`ve seen aggravate em.



Yep, including yourself.  If I see a group of crows coming I get dead still.  They will give you away.


----------



## rex upshaw

core lokt said:


> i've seen crows near turkeys and not pay them any attention. I've seen crows sound off while watching gobblers and they not say a word. I don't chase/rely on crows around the woods everytime i hear/see one. Howerver, when i hear the certain sound/call a crow makes when i've seen what i mentioned i do pay attention. Just passing along what i've noticed in the woods.



10-4.


----------



## FMBear

The crows are usually the ones guarenteed to get the birds gobbling in the mornings for me.  I usually wait until they start going in the morning before I use a locator call myself, but rarely have to.  Now at the same time, I've had crows come in and chase off strutting toms in the middle of a field by diving down after him.  Needless to say I try to smoke as many crows as I can during crow season.


----------



## Core Lokt

I'm not talking about birds gobbling at a crows call. I'm talking about a crow(s) pestering turkeys and the turkeys remain silent.


----------



## bnew17

Last year i was hunting with a friend on some of his land. We had set up on a field edge on a roosted bird. Well he pitched down the opposite way we expected and went away from us. We could not turn him around to save our lives. There were 2 fields behind the field we were set up in with a head of woods in between. We walked the direction we thought he went and i could hear the crows going absolute crazy over something. Not their normal caw caw caw. We got to the area where the crows were and it was on a field edge ,,,we glassed it from a distance and didnt see anything. We never heard the turkey after he flew down but i feel 100% sure those crows were going after that gobbler and he was there,,,,we just didnt get him that morning. 

Good point to bring up Core Lokt


----------



## Payton Everett

Never really payed them much attention but I will now!


----------



## Bucky T

I'll always go check out an area where crows are raising a ruckus at something.  They harass turkeys the same as hawks and other predators in the woods.


----------



## Melvin4730

I've noticed the same thing. Good Post


----------



## Kadiddlehopper

I think that you should pay attention to all the possible indicators.
   Fact is Crows will and do aggravate the Turkeys......but they aggravate ALL wildlife,and this hunter. If you hear crows ,there is a chance Turkeys are there,or a deer, or a dog,hawk ,etc.
  I don't use them as a for sure sign,but I have seen crows attack Turkeys more than once.


----------



## Son

What does a crow get along with? Nothing.


----------



## Double Cluck

Interesting post, I too have had similar experiences with this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MCNASTY

Yep, they seem to linger over them sometimes. If theres a hot tom around you can bet theres a crowd of crows eggin him on.


----------



## JABBO

I'm bringing this thread back up because I have witnessed it more than once...I've only had this happen on one tract of land and the first time it happened I didn't even realize it until after I messed with the turkeys... This usually happens in the afternoon. There's a block of pines on our lease thats probably 50 acres that these two mature toms like to strut in. The first afternoon, I got close to the pines and noticed the crows but thought there's no way I could be lucky enough for those crows carring on to be right there with those toms. So I eased in there and sat up and sure enough, after 20-30 minutes of calling they gobbled right where the crows were. They answered but never came... The next week the same thing happened except this time when I heard the crows I was pretty sure they were there and I was right...I was not able to kill either one of those two turkeys and I'm pretty sure there still there...And I do think there 3 or probably even 4/5 year old turkeys!!!  Sorry for the long post...


----------



## hawglips

I've always paid attention to this, but have never personally witnessed it.


----------



## buckpasser

Last season on an afternoon hunt, my brother in law and myself set up blind in a drain between two fields where we'd had success in past years.  After the first cluck I heard a gobbler begin drumming.  He never gobbled, but at the field edge as he drummed a single crow swooped over and over again where the tom was in the edge of the field.  I've seen it before, but the crow gave his location away for sure on this hunt.  I never saw the turkey until he finally broke from the field and snuck in.  Never gobbled even though the crow and myself were letting it rip.


----------



## sman

I hunted a wma one mornin and there were some crows goin crazy.  Everytime they stopped I called.  They were 200 yrds out but kept gettin closer.  At 100 yrds I thought I heard a gobble but the crows quickly drowned it out. At 75 I was positive I could hear a gobble.  I killed the bird with the crows directly over my head.

On a side note that was the last bird EVER to live on a wma.  There are no more turkeys on public land in GA.  Do not waiste your time.


----------

